# which is the best spreader



## chris carner (Mar 1, 2009)

i am looking for GOOD speader, just looking for tips!xysport


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a close eye on a Spin Tech spreader. They seem to be pretty nice. Google it.


----------



## captainkelley (Jan 9, 2009)

Swisher.

All plastic except for the metal. Really, all the contact points for chemical are plastic except for the spinner rod and bolt heads in the tank. Has an adjustment for the spinner/motor height. It will spread the exact width of my bike. The foreman of the job I was on fell in love with it. "Now I don't want calcium all over the place." "No problem." Worked great. The flow plate is the shutoff. That only that part sucks is you have to reach back and do it manually.
I'm gonna put a guard or tarp between the spreader and the bike this year. Calcium is hard on metal.


----------

